
Nobody in Hong Kong Wants a Tesla Anymore - urahara
https://qz.com/1024886/nobody-in-hong-kong-wants-a-teslanasdaq-tslaanymore/
======
_ph_
I hate to state the obvious, but with an announced end of the incentives, two
things are to be expected: a peak of demand just before the end and the steep
drop after. Whoever wanted a Tesla just got one.

~~~
maxander
Yep. The March sales numbers directly show this, but it wouldn't have made as
nice a headline.

Therein is the art of this kind of cheap click-based journalism; look around
until you find something that looks surprising or disturbing, and then
_immediately stop thinking_ lest you discover why this thing is actually
completely unremarkable.

